# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  I'm so happy!

## GoldenBellTreeFrog

Yay, i finally bred my first ever adult locusts sucessfully and i now have about 40 little 4mm baby's running around all from one adult female, i can't wait to let them grow and feed them to my tree frogs. (:

----------


## Sanimal

Congratulations! That sounds great.

Sanimal

----------

